# Graphics card bought in US and warranty in India



## adithyagenius (Nov 15, 2008)

If my uncle gifts me a GTX 280 bought in US to me for use in India, will I get warranty in India without the shipping it back to us. I don't mind if I have to ship to their branch in India but not out of country. Is there any gfx company that can provide such warranty or simply international warranty?

Is it true that gfx cards are either dead on arrival or don't get screwed at all during warranty period if used with proper ventilation and power supply and without o/c? So all my uncle has to check is whether its working in US and do RMA and later there will not be any problems.

Also, will my uncle be charged for customs when entering India with an unsealed used gfx card?


----------



## iluckv1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I too had done the same thing earlier! With fancy of buying products from eBay and due to Cheap converson rate i got the price very low. I had no problem with my GeForce 8800 anytime. Now i think if you can use it well it will go well. Probably there are no such problems detected for any grapic card. Mine was not having International warranty. 

If you are facing any problem check out at nearest Service centre. They will help you!
But if no problem persists then use it  wisely for a year or so and then you can thew it away. Anyway e-Goods get cheaper at the rate 2.25% per month.

Don't think too much about it, its good and probably the best card.


----------

